# Weather proofing a picnic table



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to build a picnic table using regular construction lumber, not treated lumber. Can anyone suggest/recommend the best "stuff" to use to treat the wood to protect it against the elements? I'd like to also be able to paint it, too.

Thanks,
Rocky


----------



## dsm (Jan 6, 2010)

I would use cedar. Then put on a coat of something like this: http://www.woodsealants.com/


I've done this with a lot of outdoor stuff and it works well.


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

Paint is about the best thing to protect wood from the elements. Start with an oil-based primer.

For a clear finish, real marine varnishes like Sikkens or Epifanes are the best (and pricey--$40+ a quart). Poly is the worst, as UV light destroys it.


----------



## RL44 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Finishing a picnic table*

Hello all.how much sealer does it take to put 2 coats on a standard 6-7 ft.picnic table,brushing it on?What is the best and most economical?Thankful for all suggestions.:smile:


----------

